# Nice beaver mod, eh



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Beaver case mod.

Just in time to go with your 2010 Olympic gear and hot Timmys, eh! 

Also reminds me of that sound byte I heard on Q107 FM while at a clients place 'Nice beaver. Thanks, I just had it stuffed'.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's moderately depraved.

So did they overclock the beaver?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> That's moderately depraved.
> 
> So did they overclock the beaver?


'that's one smoking beaver'  when the airflow is cut off and the fans all stop working.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I was going to build one inside one of my old helmets.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you guys seen that case where the motherboard is on a 90 degree (to the right) angle so the I/O is all on the top, and the fans naturally exhaust all the hot air up, because hot air rises? It's really cool. I can't afford the fancy PC stuff but I like to stay abreast of the new equipment. If I win the lottery, I can go get that new PC the same day 

What do you guys think of clarkdale? Slightly old subject but nonetheless... I feel that in today's age it's unnecessary, and I feel there's something fundamentally flawed about putting 32nm and 45nm dies on the same package... I also think it's a ridiculous and crippling use of 1156 pins when something like this, in terms of it being truly useful, is still maybe three years away (say 3000 pins, proper high end GPU/CPU combined single die solution)-- and Nvidia makes a better, low cost mobo graphics chipset than what intel is putting on the clarkdale package anyways..


----------

